# Sims



## RAGE275 (Oct 23, 2008)

Suck. As soon as I can figure out how to upload pictures on here I've got something that'll make you all laugh.

As a side note, anyone planning on or going to be training with Sims, buy a paintball mask hahaha.


----------



## shortbrownguy (Oct 23, 2008)

HHC181M118SB said:


> Suck. As soon as I can figure out how to upload pictures on here I've got something that'll make you all laugh.
> 
> As a side note, anyone planning on or going to be training with Sims, buy a paintball mask hahaha.



I can see where this is going already...


----------



## RAGE275 (Oct 23, 2008)

*HAhhahahahaha*


----------



## 275ANGER! (Oct 23, 2008)

Nice Haji hat


----------



## RAGE275 (Oct 23, 2008)

275ANGER! said:


> Nice Haji hat



Thank god I'm not the private wearing it. All I heard that day was "AHHH MOTHER F--KER!!!" hahaha


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Oct 23, 2008)

OPFOR? lol


----------



## Polar Bear (Oct 23, 2008)

LMAO that had to smart


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Oct 23, 2008)

Polar Bear said:


> LMAO that had to smart


 

:uhh:


----------



## RAGE275 (Oct 23, 2008)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> :uhh:


Smart; adj, prounounced "smaaht". To hurt friggin bad bub. Used mostly in new england areas. 

OPFOR for a day. Ramp blast today with a -10. THAT was friggin cool.


----------



## GSXRanger (Oct 23, 2008)

I spend anywhere between 2 to 4 days a week doing SIMUNITION training. It's great skill building, but the lack of recoil takes away a bit of the realism. That's why I shoot IPSC and USPSA matches.

In fact, I just finished four days in a shoot house, going up against SWAT serving a "search warrant".

It's a great force multiplier, showing them the basics again... "NEVER pass a danger area, to get to a danger area." :cool:

We use Glock 17T's and M4's... 

I hold "Non-lethal Training Instructor" Certs from Simunition, as well as Ken Murray (Train at the Speed of Life). 

Fun fun fun.

Each class, I somehow manage to get shot in the balls at least once. I have lost fingernails so many times I can't count.


----------



## GSXRanger (Oct 24, 2008)

Here's a few shots of yesterday's fun...


----------



## RAGE275 (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm out here again today. It should be interesting where as its a friday. Ill throw some pictures up of the shenanighans.


----------



## pardus (Oct 24, 2008)

GSX, what's with the gangster pistol grip in the second picture? :uhh:


----------



## RAGE275 (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm out here again today. It should be interesting where as its a friday. Ill throw some pictures up of the shenanighans.


----------



## lockNload (Oct 24, 2008)

pardus762 said:


> GSX, what's with the gangster pistol grip in the second picture? :uhh:



It's a common technique for aiming while holding and looking through a shield.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Oct 24, 2008)

pardus762 said:


> GSX, what's with the gangster pistol grip in the second picture? :uhh:



To go along with what lockNload said, it is rather difficult to carry a shield and hold a handgun vertical.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Oct 24, 2008)

Hmmmmmm...been around/carried a few shields...never had to cant like that....maybe a 10 degreee cant or so...but not that pronounced....

Looks to me like he's pointing at the breach point vice aligned for a shot.....see the guy leaning down to his right?

and just where is that 2nd guys hand in the second pic?? ;);)

2silly:2c:


----------



## Centermass (Oct 24, 2008)

razor_baghdad said:


> and just where is that 2nd guys hand in the second pic?? ;);)
> 
> 2silly:2c:



Hey, he was having a "Lance Bass" moment with his buddy..........


----------



## GSXRanger (Oct 25, 2008)

The Gangsta hold on the shield guy, is just that. So you can get a very clear sight picture while looking through the view port of the shield. When you are wearing body armor, and holding the level 4 bunker shield, it is very common to cant your weapon like that. I consistently engage targets with no issues at all... regardless of the way the weapon is held, as long as the sight picture is proper. 

I am 6'4 and I weigh 230 pounds. I have very long arms... and because of my arm length, I don't have to hold the pistol completely 90 degrees to the ground to get a sight picture. Those with shorter arms are not so lucky.

As for the guys hand... that is very comon on SWAT teams. They "squeeze" the rear of the thigh as they tap up... When you are in SIM's helmets, sometimes your hearing is not as good... and body armor let's you miss tap ups sometimes. That's why some teams have adopted the squeeze.

I am comfortable enough with my sexuality that I don't mind if some guy squeezes the rear of my thigh. As long as they don't make eye contact, I'm cool with it.



One thing that you door kickers have to understand is this... LEO's work off entirely different ROE's than the Military does. When they serve 1000 search warrants, they may never fire a single round. But, there is that 1% out there, that will fight. That's why we train against them. I know the floor plan, I know their tactics, and I am very pissed off that they are coming into my "home". 

So, if there is a hole in their tactics... we exploit the hell out of it. 

I have the best job on the planet!!!


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Oct 25, 2008)

It really doesn't matter how you hold the gun as long as you line up the sightsand can control it.


----------



## Polar Bear (Oct 25, 2008)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> It really doesn't matter how you hold the gun as long as you line up the sights-and can control it.


 
No shit if you can put steel on target who cares


----------



## RAGE275 (Oct 25, 2008)

No more pictures. It was basically a force on force 1 one 1 brawl that lasted about 20 mins and ended with about 6 crotch shots and a few bloody faces. Someone started throwing bangers after the first few minutes too. 

All in all I think sims are a valuable training tool. They hurt a little but it makes you open your eyes a little more compaired to blanks or MILES. If you're not checking a corner and you take a round to take neck you're more likely to fix your issue then you are if you hear "pop pop" behind you. Plus it's actually enjoyable and you don't get the whole "I shot you first" crap.


----------



## lockNload (Oct 25, 2008)

GSXRanger said:


> The Gangsta hold on the shield guy, is just that. So you can get a very clear sight picture while looking through the view port of the shield. When you are wearing body armor, and holding the level 4 bunker shield, it is very common to cant your weapon like that. I consistently engage targets with no issues at all... regardless of the way the weapon is held, as long as the sight picture is proper.
> 
> I am 6'4 and I weigh 230 pounds. I have very long arms... and because of my arm length, I don't have to hold the pistol completely 90 degrees to the ground to get a sight picture. Those with shorter arms are not so lucky.
> 
> ...



I'm more familiar with the shoulder squeeze or knee to the back of the thigh. Wouldn't all the guys be employing the same squeeze or signal that the stack is about to make entry though? I see one guy doing the thigh squeeze and the rest have a hand on the shoulder? Can you explain how you're doing this training with SWAT while AD military? Just curious how it works. I need to check with my SWAT about volunteering as an extra or playing opfor. I know a guy that does that and another on SWAT.


----------



## GSXRanger (Oct 25, 2008)

Well, this particular picture... the guy is not placing his hand to squeeze, it's just the angle of the camera that makes it look funny. 

I have seen the squeeze thing more so in the last few months. I for one, don't get it... but, alot of the local teams use it. 

My team, taps on the shoulder... and we have never had an issue. As for how I get to train with SWAT / Street Crimes units... well, that's a bit complicated. I would be glad to explain via PM... if that's ok.


----------



## lockNload (Oct 25, 2008)

That would be fine. I'll be awaiting your inbound. The intel PM whenever you have time. Just a friendly reminder


----------



## Rabid Badger (Oct 26, 2008)

We used to grab the top of the BA....ie...(sliding 4 fingers down inside the top back V-neck) in case the guy in front of you would anticipate a door charge count...

The 'squeeze' did not allow the man behind you to control the front man.....I can't control you by squeezing the arm/neck/leg...not so much to 'throw' or 'push' the lead guy as to make sure he didn't eat the door charge or flashbang....

These days most BA's have a 'drag strap' sewn into the top/back spine of most kit.....this is not only used to drag a casualty out of the kill-zone but for control of the man in front of you in the stack....

eta.....I was makn funny with the 'where's the guy's hand'.....and the gansta profile grip....

Boon and PB are exactly correct.....if you are looking down the sights of whatever weapon system you're using and the sights are on target, you have steel on target.......

another eta: locknload, I'm pretty sure I read your profile a few days ago as ROTC....not to call you out.....but what 'stack' experience exactly do you have?

:cool:;):2c:


----------



## lockNload (Oct 26, 2008)

No actually I was never in ROTC. As for the stack experience, I was in the sheriff dept's explorer program for 3 years in high school and we would practice tactics with a deputy. Aside from that it's just been talking with LE and MIL guys and reading about tactics....so no I haven't been in a stack running into blazing guns


----------



## GSXRanger (Oct 26, 2008)

Did you get my PM's?


----------



## lockNload (Oct 26, 2008)

Yes I did thanks. I'll think some things over and hit you up with a few follow up questions later.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Oct 26, 2008)

lockNload said:


> No actually I was never in ROTC. As for the stack experience, I was in the sheriff dept's explorer program for 3 years in *high school* and we would practice tactics with a deputy. Aside from that it's just been talking with LE and MIL guys and reading about tactics....so no I haven't been in a stack running into blazing guns



Cool lil brother...listen and learn....

That's why we're here.... ;);)


----------

